
Did Uber fail in China? Perspectives on the merger from a former employee - eray
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/did-uber-fail-china-perspectives-from-former-employee-chenyu-zheng?trk=v-feed&lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3B5sgJJRkFI57A6XYmYlLv3w%3D%3D
======
malandrew
Uber is also pretty much the only western company to have real success in
China, which is something Google, Facebook and Amazon have yet to do. Owning
almost 20% of the local giant is a lot more than having no presence in the
country.

